# MP subsized education?



## bdb1231 (18 Mar 2013)

Does CF subsidize community police foundation?


----------



## Delaney1986 (18 Mar 2013)

No.


----------



## Muscles And Brains (8 Apr 2013)

It does however subsidize the "Police Technology" program at John Abbott College in Ste-Anne-De-Bellevue, Quebec.


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2013)

John Abbott is not the only college you can receive partial payment for on tuitiion. Once you are in either Reg Force or Reserve, you are entitled to submit an Individual Learning Plan in order to be reimbursed for certain, pre-approved, educational expenses.  

Note that this is not the same as joining the CAF and having the CAF pay your entire "Police *" diploma while also paying you as happens with certain other trades via NCM-SEP.


----------



## bdb1231 (16 May 2013)

Can someone please clarify! How can you apply for individual learning plan if you are not hired as a MP because you don't have the relevant education? 
I thought in order to get into MP, you need relevant college diploma before you even apply. So if someone wants to be MP without diploma, he can apply, and if he gets in, the CF will subside his diploma through individual learning plan?


----------



## dapaterson (16 May 2013)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> Can someone please clarify! How can you apply for individual learning plan if you are not hired as a MP because you don't have the relevant education?
> I thought in order to get into MP, you need relevant college diploma before you even apply. So if someone wants to be MP without diploma, he can apply, and if he gets in, the CF will subside his diploma through individual learning plan?



No.

In-service education plans let you upgrade your education.  You can register an ILP, pursue studies, and then apply for an Occupational Transfer.  You'd have to enter the CF in another occupation.


----------



## bdb1231 (24 May 2013)

Does the in-service education plan guarantee the occupational transfer after obtaining the diploma? It would be disappointing if somehow CF wouldn't transfer me to MP after I finish the diploma.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2013)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> Does the in-service education plan guarantee the occupational transfer after obtaining the diploma? It would be disappointing if somehow CF wouldn't transfer me to MP after I finish the diploma.



I'm going to go out on a limb and say no.  OT is never guaranteed.  If you want MP, get the diploma, then apply.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 May 2013)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> Does the in-service education plan guarantee the occupational transfer after obtaining the diploma? It would be disappointing if somehow CF wouldn't transfer me to MP after I finish the diploma.



OT's are never guaranteed.  The trade you are in could be under it's manning level, and you aren't allowed to OT out, or the trade you want could be closed and/or have a very limited number of openings.  Don't join the CF in just any trade, with the thought/hope you can switch to something else later.


----------



## garb811 (25 May 2013)

I would actually say that getting the diploma doesn't guarantee becoming a MP at all, no matter when you obtain it.


----------

